

Biggest Businesses Run by College Dropouts - rmah
http://www.cnbc.com/id/43974865

======
rmah
If you don't feel like clicking a lot:

Taubman Centers ($3.3B), Alfred Taubman

Best Buy ($10.1B), Richard Schultz

Polo Ralph Lauren ($11.9B), Ralph Lauren

Virgin Group ($18B), Richard Branson

Carnival ($19.6B), Micky Arison

Dell ($30B), Michael Dell

Facebook ($100B est.), Mark Zuckerberg

Microsoft ($226B), Paul Allen & Bill Gates

Apple ($362B), Steve Jobs & Steve Wozniak

~~~
cmurdock
Thanks, I started going through them and then gave up. There should be laws
against article layouts like this.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Even more than that, there should be laws against contentless articles like
this.

Making a list of the 10 largest corporations run by college drop-outs is like
making a list of the 10 largest corporations run by men over six feet tall.

~~~
traldan
Sounds like a Cracked "article" to me

------
hvs
Which is why everyone should just drop out of college.

That's the point of the article, right? Oh, it's linkbait? Gotcha.

~~~
bradleyland
Yeah, I always hate to see titles like these. I'm part of the generation that
got their start during the dot-com boom of the late nineties. I graduated high
school in 1995 and after a year and a half of college, I left for a job offer
that I thought was going to land me in a home on the beach. When things are
booming, and you have a talent that is in demand, it's easy to make a go at it
without a degree. A lot of the promises turn out to be empty though.

Fortunately, I really enjoy being an entrepreneur, which is one of the few
careers in which you don't "interview for jobs" all that often. As an
entrepreneur, your resume is your ability to create successful outcomes.
Starting your career during the dot-com boom-bust is kind of like a free pass.
You get to talk about it like it made sense. Most people accept at face value
that in 1997, quitting college and working for a dot-com made perfect sense.
Almost 15 years later, everyone focuses on the fact that you've been in the
industry for 15 years. You end up with plenty of stories to tell that mask the
fact that you never got to study subjects like computational complexity and
big O notation in college.

Like most, I wouldn't change anything about the path I've taken, because I
love where I'm at, but if I were starting today, dropping out of college isn't
even something I'd consider. I'm not suggesting anyone should rack up $100k in
student debt, but I do think sticking it out is worth the trip.

------
vlad99
So a handful, now who's gonna do a list with the biggest businesses run by
college graduates. I think that would be interesting to see.

~~~
proggR
Or how about the employment rates and mean income of both drop outs and
graduates since "running a company" isn't something that is on everyone's todo
list. I'm positive that study has been done.

------
IanDrake
Disclaimer: I didn't read the article.

Bet: I bet they didn't mention that most of these people were "too smart" for
college (even ivy league ones).

------
clistctrl
I can't speak for these guys, but I can tell you my experience. I dropped out
after 1.5 years since my career got started way early. Without a degree you
lack security. In every sense of the word. Getting a job means I have to go
the extra mile to prove my capabilities. I don't expect that my career will
last forever (the supply and demand of programmers is in my advantage right
now, but that could change tomorrow). Additionally, and especially here on the
east coast people judge you by two things. Your title, and where you got your
degree. Not having a degree becomes an extremely sensitive subject, and the
source of a great quantity of insecurity. The combination of personal
insecurity, and career insecurity leads one to strive.

